# UltraBreeze Zipper Problem



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The zipper on my Ultrabreeze halfsuit seperates . I had the suit on and closed up tight. When it was time to take it off, I noticed that the right side of the zipper hood had come open. The fob(?) was under my chin, like it was supposed to be. But the zipper was open.

I got the suit off and tossed it in the truck and went home.

This morning I unzipped the hood and removed it and then tried to put it back on. Every time I got the zipper started I would get maybe 3 or 4 inches and the zipper would come apart behind the fob, or whatever you call the part that you pull.;

I'd hate to have to buy a new suit if this is fixable. The suit is about two years old. It gets used probably an average of maybe 30 hours a week. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

find a seamstress that does alterations. they can put a new zipper in. our local seamstress did one 4 me for $20.00 If you cannot find one ask at Jo-Ann fabric. they usually know of one.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

They will fix it.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

To get a rugged zipper, you could look at www.Sailrite.com


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I just installed new zippers at my legs. one of them failed and I wanted longer zippers anyways. Unless there is a good reason to replace with nylon zippers,I prefer the brass zippers. Sure, they are more expensive, but what is $5 vs $3? I'd rather have the heavier zippers anyways.

BeeCurious is right about where to find good zippers. sailright has quite a selection. You can also get some off of ebay, but if you don't know what you're looking for the quality can be questionable.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I hated the metal zipper in my ultrabreeze. It was also hard to get closed under my chin. I had to fiddle with it all the time. I never wear it now.People say how much they like them. I melted it with my smoker the first day I wore it. It is cumbersome and snags on anything you touch. I keep it around in case we have to so a cut out or something, like the cedar tree we got our last colony out of. They were gentle however. Even with the chain saw running.
The only thing I liked about my Ultrabreeze was the hood/veil was a generous size. More room between your face and the netting. I don't have a bucket head or anything, but I do have a lot of hair.
Mark, get a good quality zipper that is smooth to use. 
You would think they would fix it for you though, with the price of those suits.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ultra breeze said they would sell me a zipper or a new hood. They think it's probably the hood part of the zipper that is worn.

I've been wearing my Dadant jacket. Not much head room and the collar is tight. Maybe should have gotten a 3X Dadant. I have another jacket that I like, but it has some teeth missing on one part of the zipper which makes taking it off a pain because then the rest of the zipper comes apart. And I can't figure out who sells that suit anymore.

Thanks. Probably going to order a zipper and find a seamstress, maybe at the dry cleaners. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

I spray my Ultra-breeze suit & golden bee jacket zippers with silicone to keep them lubricated which helps a lot.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

My problem was when you tried to get the hood connected under the chin, the *********** wouldn't accept the long end part.
Heavy Plastic zippers are a lot smoother, in my opinion.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I had the same problem Lauri, until after using the zipper quite a few times. My problem was only w/ the right side zipper end. I mentioned this to the person at the Ultrabreeze Display at the ABF meeting in PA.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, there's a minor issue with the zipper closing (not related to sqkcrk's issue). The left-hand part of the zipper is sometimes very hard to get fully closed as Lauri indicated. I've found that if the left side is closed first there's a better chance to get it fully into the long metal part. Leave the right side about 4 inches from fully closed while attempting to close the left side. If you close the right side first then the left side almost never closes properly. A friend has exactly the same issue. I have two UB suits and both behave the same.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wish they had a better closure and velcro cover to where the zippers come together. I mentioned this to the guy at the booth too. I hate getting stung under the chin. I am bearded, which makes getting the stinger scraped off difficult.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

I had a pair of motorcycle chaps whose metal zipper teeth would separate after the zipper was zipped. I was figuring that the zipper was going to need to be replaced. A seamstress took a pair of pliers and very slightly compressed each side of the fob. The zipper did not separate after that and I did not have to replace the zipper.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Got my new suit and hood.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I got a jacket and I just pull it over like a sweatshirt. Did not even realize there was a zipper. I just drink through the screening.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I just drink through the screening.


:lpf:



EastSideBuzz said:


> Thought I was normal until my wife heard me say most beekeepers are odd and set me strait.


She does have a point!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought everyone did that.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Filters out the bugs when you drink though the screening. Sting in the lips is a worry though.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine is so good I plan to order a case before you guys run them out of business!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I never unzip mine. I just put it on like a sweat shirt.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

johng said:


> I never unzip mine. I just put it on like a sweat shirt.


So you never wash it?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

No I do take it apart to wash. But, once its clean and I put it back together I just leave it like that until its time to wash again.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have this problem with my jacket. Not beekeeping jacket but my three year old worn daily work jacket. Basically the Fob (since that is what you called it I will get in line with that) has worn over the years and not pressing the teeth of the zipper together tight enough. IN the case of my jacket I can actually see where years of zipping and unzipping have worn the metal int eh fob away. I have twice repaired this jacket by taking a pair of needle nose pliers and squeezing the fob closed more. Eventually it will wear all the way through. My be your fob was not tight enough to begin with or has worn just enough to not get the teeth to latch. at any rate you might want to give you zipper a squeeze or to and see if it does not help.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not sure about where to squeeze it tighter. If I squeeze it where I can I can't get it down the zipper.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> So you never wash it?


I remove the hood supports, roll the hood up and slide it down one of the sleeves, zip the jacket up, and wash on a gentle cycle.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm, Not sure I can explain. but if you look at how the teeth pass through the fob to be pushed together. then imagine they are not being pushed together quite enough. It does not take a lot of pressing to fix it. not even enough to really tell you did anything. the sipper will just suddenly start staying closed. But in a nut shell close the space the teeth have to pass through just as they exit the fob when closing the zipper.

I hope that helps it is the best I can come up with without being there and showing you first hand. No insult if it does not help. sometimes words just don't get it done.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Had the exact same problem. 

Metal Zipper FOB (slide) became worn out causing the metal zipper halves to not fasten properly tight enough.

Replaced it with a FOB (slide) from an old pair of Jeans.

Too replace it you:

Unzip the coat
remove the little brass stop at the top of the zipper on the side the FOB is attached too
slide the old FOB (slide) off
remove a FOB (slide) off an old pair of Jeans by just cutting through each side of the zipper with a pair of scissors
slide the replacement FOB (slide) on to the top of the zipper half where you removed the little brass stop
replace the brass stop
you're finished

Takes less than 10 minutes

Too keep the problem from happening again lose a few pounds 


Don


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"Slide", yeah, I like that better than fob.

I have lost some weight. My head didn't shrink though. lol


----------

